# USB Extension Cable Problem



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

As all the USB ports (Jacks) are situated on the back of my computer tower,, I purchased an USB extension cable of about 1 1/2 Metres, with one male & one Female connector on each end, in order to get an easier approach to connect a USB device Eg., a flash drive from the front.

When I connect a USB flash drive of 500 Mb, a message is displayed which says the flash drive can work faster if connected to USB 2.0 port. I connected the ext cable to USB 2.0 port only, as all the ports on my computer are of this type. When the flash drive is connected directly to the USB port on the computer without the ext cable, it works fine & no such message is displayed. The flash drive, however works well despite that message, But other devices like the printer, ext hard drive of 320 GB etc.,are not recognised at all (an unknown device is connected) when connected through the extension cable although they work normally when connected directly. Can anybody enlighten me why this happens. I tried another USB hub & I am receiving similar message there also.

Thank u.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

in your device manager, does it list "usb 2.0 root hub device"?


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

the fact that you are using such a long extention can means you are losing power over the length of the wire so it only works at a slower speed. most computers have the ability to install front usb pots via pins on the motherboard. or buy a powered usb hub that plugs into one of the usb ports and you can position it closer to where you plug things in and as its powered it will work over a longer distance and allow your printer and eternal hdd to work to its full potential!


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank u. will try one of them.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

rich13348 said:


> the fact that you are using such a long extention can means you are losing power over the length of the wire so it only works at a slower speed. most computers have the ability to install front usb pots via pins on the motherboard. or buy a powered usb hub that plugs into one of the usb ports and you can position it closer to where you plug things in and as its powered it will work over a longer distance and allow your printer and eternal hdd to work to its full potential!


exactly right. I'm using a Belkin 7 port USB powered hub, for that reason.


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

But, I have a doubt.

The USB cable used to connect the printer is 3 1/2 times longer than the extension cable. But, when connected directly, the printer works normally.

If the length of the cable is the reason for the extension cable's malfunction, how is it that the printer cable working? The length of the extension cable + that of the device cable is much less than the printer cable.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

Printers have external power and helps the power on the way back. External hdd's are not powered externally so relies on the 5 volts from the usb ports. So the extension cable slows the voltage way down. A powered usb hub will help with power loss and means you don't need your extension cable!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ssreddy555 said:


> But, I have a doubt.
> 
> The USB cable used to connect the printer is 3 1/2 times longer than the extension cable. But, when connected directly, the printer works normally.
> 
> If the length of the cable is the reason for the extension cable's malfunction, how is it that the printer cable working? The length of the extension cable + that of the device cable is much less than the printer cable.


You said the printer doesn't work through extension, nor does much of anything else, yet it all does when directly connected? Now I'm getting lost in what's said. It also depends on how well the extension was constructed.


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

magnethead said:


> You said the printer doesn't work through extension, nor does much of anything else, yet it all does when directly connected? Now I'm getting lost in what's said. It also depends on how well the extension was constructed.


Yes; all the devices work when connected directly. 

It's not only the Ext cable but also a passive (non powered) hub that behaves similarly - i.e., devices do not work when connected through them.


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> Printers have external power and helps the power on the way back. External hdd's are not powered externally so relies on the 5 volts from the usb ports. So the extension cable slows the voltage way down. A powered usb hub will help with power loss and means you don't need your extension cable!


If so, printer should work when connected through the extension cable; but it doesn't.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

its possible that there is a problem with the extension cable but i would still suggest a powered usb hub to resolve the issues that you are having and you can use multiple usb devices at the same time


----------

